# Punch Bags



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Can anyone recommend one? I don't have a garage but a large enough garden with a concrete section at the side of the house (which is private). Therefore the bag will be outside. 
Bag must be free standing. Any ideas? Cheers


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

I bought an RDX bag. Removed some of the rags inside and added playsand bags.

If you can id recommend making a frame out of wood yourself, which is what I did. 10-12ft 4x4 fence post 3 foot in the ground and then make the cross and angle support with more 4x4.

Cost me about 60 quid including the post Crete.

Those freestanding stands cost a fair bit and you need some sandbags or heavy weights to keep them grounded, they're also very noisy.

Here a pic of my frame


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Probably better with something like a century free standing Bob

http://www.newitts.com/product/IT05...unch_Bag.htm?gclid=CIn2lKKG0MsCFUko0wod4o4P2Q

These can take a serious kick and remain standing, especially if you fill them with sand rather than water.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

TYPH3OUS said:


> I bought an RDX bag. Removed some of the rags inside and added playsand bags.
> 
> If you can id recommend making a frame out of wood yourself, which is what I did. 10-12ft 4x4 fence post 3 foot in the ground and then make the cross and angle support with more 4x4.
> 
> ...


Looks the part mate :thumb: Problem is I would be using space at the side of the house which is concrete. Would take a bit of work getting it put in there compared to grass I guess.

Is it a normal bag you use? Like used in boxing gyms?


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Probably better with something like a century free standing Bob
> 
> http://www.newitts.com/product/IT05...unch_Bag.htm?gclid=CIn2lKKG0MsCFUko0wod4o4P2Q
> 
> These can take a serious kick and remain standing, especially if you fill them with sand rather than water.


Ive see those on a few websites. Whats the difference between that one and the XL. I guess the size? Or is it build quality? But would the one you shared do the job? I'd be using it for punches and kicks as I do karate


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Probably better with something like a century free standing Bob
> 
> http://www.newitts.com/product/IT05...unch_Bag.htm?gclid=CIn2lKKG0MsCFUko0wod4o4P2Q
> 
> These can take a serious kick and remain standing, especially if you fill them with sand rather than water.


A BOB would be good. Or Wavemaster XXL are supposed to be good. Same idea as a BOB but with more vertical striking area

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Century-Wavemaster-Freestanding-Punch-Black/dp/B000VXPYA2


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

golftdi said:


> Ive see those on a few websites. Whats the difference between that one and the XL. I guess the size? Or is it build quality? But would the one you shared do the job? I'd be using it for punches and kicks as I do karate


No real difference except the xl goes lower, I.e. Bigger torso. I've used to standard one many times (I study mixed martial arts) and it handles kicks really well, probably better than most others. It really takes a lot to shift them!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

TYPH3OUS said:


> A BOB would be good. Or Wavemaster XXL are supposed to be good. Same idea as a BOB but with more vertical striking area
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Century-Wavemaster-Freestanding-Punch-Black/dp/B000VXPYA2


Seen quite a few reviews where it's easy to knock over.


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Seen quite a few reviews where it's easy to knock over.


Ah fair enough, I've never used one personally I just knew they were on the market.

Heard nothing but good things about the BOBs though


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> No real difference except the xl goes lower, I.e. Bigger torso. I've used to standard one many times (I study mixed martial arts) and it handles kicks really well, probably better than most others. It really takes a lot to shift them!


So the torso on the smaller one would still be OK for kicking then in terms of size?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi,
I've had loads of different bags over the past 30yrs.

Got a wavemaster xxl.
Ok for beginners but doesn't offer any resistance.
So you won't improve power/speed or strengthen joints on impact.
Now passed down to my little ones to practice on to improve accuracy and distancing.
Advantage is full height available for striking.

Had a freestanding frame for a bag for many years.
Advantage is you get to hit a REAL bag.
Disadvantage is the bag will not hang high enough on the chain.
I ditched the chain and hung the bag directly over the top beam to get more height.
I'm only 5ft 9 and this only just allowed me to have a head height striking area.
Furthermore the sandbags or weights used at the corners hinder you moving around the bag somewhat.
HOWEVER....if there is no way to hang a bag properly this is the best compromise.
I'm fortunate to have a beam in my garage now for a proper set up.

If you hang a proper bag and use it alot I'd forget about hanging chains.
The metal wears with use and can wreck the D rings on the bag
Use synthetic rope.
As this wears and snaps its cheap and easy to fix and the bag D rings remain undamaged.
Replaced many a good bag due to D rings and straps being damaged by metal chain wearing through them.
Once changing to rope the bag lasted a good 10 yrs even with daily use.
Happy hitting:thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Ps
If you get a freestanding frame and ditch the chain, connect the bag straps together, cover the top beam with a towel to prevent it wearing through the bag straps, bag over this and then tie the chain connector on the top beam to the straps to prevent it flying off in use.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

golftdi said:


> So the torso on the smaller one would still be OK for kicking then in terms of size?


Yes mate, also good for knees and clinch work.


----------

